# Atmospheric pressure/Weather Front Question



## Fishin' Dru (Jul 5, 2011)

I've heard people talk about pressure and weather fronts effecting fish activity/feeding but am lost. Can any one give me insight on this subject? Thanks in advance.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

